# Trade for Amare. Go on, do it. Now.



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Amare = NY's savior. You know you want to.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

What's going on with his knee? You think he will be back to rare form this season? We should have drafted him from day 1 thanks to Mr. Layden. :curse:


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Zeke would have drafted Amare and he would have never traded Camby.

Zeke would have also drafted Ron Artest.

What a moron Layden was.

Zeke took over the worst situation imaginable.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Kitty said:


> What's going on with his knee? You think he will be back to rare form this season? We should have drafted him from day 1 thanks to Mr. Layden. :curse:


 His knee seems fine, it's more of a mental thing for him now. I don't think he's going to be 100% at the start of the season, but he should be back to normal by 2007. With that said, Amare at 80% > Eddy Curry/Channing Frye and every center in the East not named Dwight Howard and Shaq.

This is the time to strike. Zeke is an excellent talent evaluator, so he should be trying to get this done.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I just remember Amare in the series against the Spurs giving Timmy D the business and all I could think of is "what if?" I hope his knee won't effect him this season, but I don't think the Suns will be willing to part with him unless he can't perform at his usually high level and I don't think they would want any of our players at this point but who knows what Isiah is thinking about.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Amare at 80%*

is nothing special. His athleticism is what sets him apart. Without being a real skilled Bball player (at least not yet), his physical skills are what makes him the monster he is (when healthy).


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I know this sounds awkward coming from the biggest optimist on the board but how realistic is it we get Amare? If he was even available to us, I would be highly suspectious of the Suns motives.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I know this sounds awkward coming from the biggest optimist on the board but how realistic is it we get Amare? If he was even available to us, I would be highly suspectious of the Suns motives.


I would say our odds are good, like .03%. :laugh:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

NY can't get Amare - too many of us remember the whole McDyess affair, and would be worried about history repeating itself.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

ny has nothing the suns would want.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

So you guys wouldn't give up Curry for Amare?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

They wouldn't take Curry. To get Amare, Frye will have to be part of the deal.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Not if Amare is really as lazy returning from his injury as some reports have alleged.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

We've all seen what Amare can do when healthy. If you acquire him, you have a chance of getting that kind of player. It's like lotto, and the ticket is very, very expensive. There's no package without Frye that the Suns would take.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Then forget it. Never know though.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> We've all seen what Amare can do when healthy. If you acquire him, you have a chance of getting that kind of player. It's like lotto, and the ticket is very, very expensive. There's no package without Frye that the Suns would take.


Well said.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

the following players would be needed in return for amare:

Dwight Howard, Chris Bosh, Kobe Bryant, Lebron James, Dwyane Wade, Yao Ming, Dirk Nowitzki, Kevin Garnett


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

kconn61686 said:


> the following players would be needed in return for amare:
> 
> Dwight Howard, Chris Bosh, Kobe Bryant, Lebron James, Dwyane Wade, Yao Ming, Dirk Nowitzki, Kevin Garnett


If Shaq can get traded, Amare can get traded.


----------

